# BB Shooter & Y-Fork



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are a couple of my designs. The distance between the forks on the BB Shooter is 1 3/8".

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## pomputin (Dec 8, 2011)

I like the smaller one.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The handle on the smaller frame turned out a bit short for my liking so I chopped the end flat and extended it a bit. This frame is oak with a hickory extension. It shoots great!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

SlingshotTristin said:


> This frame is oak with a hickory extension. It shoots great!


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd say its oak.... with a hickory extension









glad to be of service!!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Oooooof, big time facepalm. Ouuuuuuuch.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice looking fork, but why does that handle look extended?

LGD


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL @ LGD


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Nice looking fork, but why does that handle look extended?
> 
> LGD


No No No... It's a Hickupory extention... Geeeeeeezzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Nice looking fork, but why does that handle look extended?
> 
> LGD


Hi LGD,

I'm not sure if you are serious with this question...LOL.









Before... and after.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Nice looking fork, but why does that handle look extended?
> 
> LGD


Hi LGD,

I'm not sure if you are serious with this question...LOL.









Before... and after.
[/quote]








I commend for providing an explaination to a question you had uncertainty to the seriousness of it







Thanks

If I was or not,, we will never know
















LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rapier said:


> Nice looking fork, but why does that handle look extended?
> 
> LGD


No No No... It's a Hickupory extention... Geeeeeeezzzzzzzzz!
[/quote]

You always have a way of clearing things up









LGD


----------



## J-dog77 (Dec 11, 2011)

I made a natural BB shooter. But tours is awesome


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I went on a tour last spring, but my natural fork was_ da bomb!_


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Smaller one









here is the PDF 
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13817]


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

They look Cool


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> This frame is oak with a hickory extension. It shoots great!











[/quote]

funnnnnny


----------

